# My 2009 TTS Build



## rn53 (Jun 4, 2011)

APTurbo decat downpipe compared to stock









Downpipe clearance is tight
I would never attempt this without a lift, had to drop the driveshaft to be able to fit it
Install of downpipe around 3 hours

Also installed HPA "red" motormount, sorry no pic
Install of the motor mount took about 15 minutes while the car was on the lift


----------










APR Stage II from TC Kline in Hilliard, Ohio


----------










Michelin Pilot Super Sport 255/35/19









Neuspeed RSe14 19x9 et40









Does it rub? Sure did
Fronts are fine, rears rubbed on corners and bumps
Spent a couple hours with a Dremel "relieving" the inner rear fenders, only mild rubbing now when fully loaded


----------










H&R rear sway compared to stock
Ordered from Tirerack.com









H&R rear sway install pic
Install took less than 30 minutes


----------










HPA DSG Stage III install pic
I installed this myself with their dongle that attaches to a lap top
This is with the air box removed, you can see the DSG plug in the center









This is a shot of the program that comes with the DSG program kit, was very easy to use
It took about 15 minutes to remove everything to get to the DSG plug and another 15 to reassemble
Sent HPA my program on a Monday, had my remap program ready for install on Tuesday
I'd plan on the reprogramming part to take about an hour
Instrument cluster lit up like a Christmas tree the first time I started the car, I drove about 20 feet and everything cleared




This is my daily driver, stock rims are my winter setup
Autox regularly but no track days (yet)


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Cool, thanks for sharing! I have a black 09 TTS as well, just haven't decided if I will do much modding yet.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Good stuff! I bet that new exhaust sounds sweet.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

How does the DSG reflash affect the shifting? How do you like it?


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am curious about the DSG flash as well. 

What is the weight of your new wheels? How much of a weight savings over stock?


Thanks


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Size: 19x9.0
• Offset (E.T.): +40mm
• PCD (Bolt Pattern): 5-112
• Center Bore: 66.56mm / 57.1mm (with hub ring)
• Weight: 24.5 lbs.


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice looking machine you're building there.

Good choice of tires too. I just used those at a DE at Road America. Excellent grip. They inspire confidence.

Just a bit of thread hijacking: Do you have any pics that show where you position those jack stands when working on the front of the car?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I recommend a front sway bar too.....the idea of using a huge bar on the rear comes from the very front heavy Vr6 TT's and R32's....TTS is lighter in the front and needs them on both ends. I've got bars front and rear for better balance.....front isn't as easy to install cause you have to take lose a few things to get it in.....quite a few. Some cool aluminum bracing under there that you have to take down.....


----------



## rn53 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry for the slow reply, been out of the office since Friday.

The exhaust does sound much, much better, even still using the stock cat back. Not ricer loud but enough to enjoy it with the windows down. Slight drone at highway speeds though.

The DSG reflash completely changes the shifting. Here's the website link for it
http://www.hpamotorsport.com/dsg-stages.htm
I love the change, it's a night and day difference and makes me actually like having an auto. Shifts are faster and more connected feeling under more throttle. 
In "drive" I've lost a few MPG city but the car is just more fun, less econobox feeling on my commute, it's kind of a mixture of the stock "drive" and "sport"
In "sport" it will shift at redline automatically, the perfect shift point for you each time
In "manual" no more automatic shifts, if you want to bounce off the rev limiter you can do it

Thanks Earnest for the wheel specs, weight savings is like 4lbs a corner I think.

I have not done a front sway bar yet and am not sure if I will. For autox with the rear swar and the tires running at 38psi front / 36psi rear it is much more balanced in turns even with some oversteer. Don't read into this and think it will handle like a rwd car but it is much better than stock.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for your
feedback man!

Nice car.


----------

